#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  wat is nou een stabiel en veiligpodium tribune

## harold reurink

waaraan hoort een podium aan te voldoen.

rekenschap houddend met arbo regels 
wanneer veiligheidsleuningen 
welke puntbelasting
welke vlakbelasting 
welke bewijzen van aantooning 
welke brandveiligheid
welke windbelastingen
welke lasten er in een overdektpodium mogen
wie controleerd, wie verbied, 

genoeg aanknoops punten denk ik

----------


## Gast1401081

BGV-c1 ff downloaden, staat meer dan genoeg info in.
En aangezien de vertaling van die BGV-c1 door de brance is voorgedragen tot Nederlandse Norm 
(moet nog door een x-aantal commissies) mag je die voorlopig wel als handvat nemen.

----------


## harold reurink

Beste **************,

leg mij even uit waar staat BGV-C1 voor, en als je zegt dat dit de normen worden dan word het wel erg veilig in Nederland.
Ik ben hier dan ook een groot voorstaander van.
Maar mijn stelling name is, wat zijn de meningen van de forum bezoekers tot dit thema wat is hun mening hoe zien zij dit.

vr gr 

Harold Reurink

----------


## Gast1401081

ik moet je uitleggen waar bgv-c1 voor staat, terwijl je er een groot voorstander van bent....

Sorry, ik ben ook maar een almeloer...Ik niet begriep...

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou Mac,
er is minstens één 'Drachtster' die ook moeite heeft om dit soort krompraat te volgen.

----------


## Kevin_DM

Nogal cru om als podiumbouwer (cfr je website stageware ??)nog niet eens te weten wanneer: 

-wel en niet leuning te gebruiken, veiligheidsvoorschriften voor deze leuning
-welke toelaatbare windbelasting
-welke belasting in overdekt podium etc etc.

Is het hierbij niet eerst de moment om ergens een "basiskennis" op te doen omtrent podiumbouw, veiligheidsvoorschriften, richtlijnen etc, en dan deze boel te gaan verhuren ? 

En in verband met je laatste vraag, wie controleerd, wie verbied...
Jammer genoeg nagenoeg niemand, zolang d'r niets misgaat tenminste !! Controles gebeuren spijtig genoeg alleen maar bij de grotere spelers op de markt (hoge bomen vangen veel wind!), die dan qua veiligheidsvoorschriften en preventie meestal mijlen voorsprong hebben op de amateur-lokale verhuurder.

----------


## rinus bakker

En misschien is daarom deze lokale-podiumboer wel zo in verwarring.....
Er komt hem nooit eens even iemand zeggen dat ie allerlei dingen niet doet zoals het hoort.....

----------


## lucasbakker

Ik denk dat Harold wel weet hoe het werkt en hoe de regels in elkaar zitten, daarvoor zit hij lang genoeg in het vak als podiumbouwer. 

Ik denk dat hij graag een discussie wil openen op dit forum met andere mensen en hoe men hier over denkt, maar dat valt niet altijd mee op dit forum.

Ik zou zeggen lekker BEZIG

----------


## kokkie

Neem nou eens 2 verschillend podiumbouwers die een podiumneerzetten met ongeveer dezelfde afmetingen. De podia zullen heel erg op elkaar lijken maar er zullen toch verschillen in de constructie zijn. Maar om nou te zeggen dat de 1 constructief beter is dan de ander is voor deze lichtnicht niet te doen. Op het eerste oog zien ze er allebei degelijk en in dat opzicht dus ook veilig uit. Maar degene met de meest stevige constructie hoeft in dit geval van mij niet te winnen, want ik denk dat de afwerking vaak ook een soort veiligheids gevoel geeft wat niet meer dan een soort schijnveiligheid hoeft te zijn. Hoe netjes de zeilen vastzitten, de vloerplaten liggen of hoe stevig de leuning van de trap is of de hekjes van de ramp/loading dock. Als je op een netjes afgewerkt podium komt via een trap met een stevige leuning lijkt alles in orde, maar ja, weet je dat ook zeker?
Volgens mij heeft het ook weer alles te maken met hoe je met je spullen omgaat. Hoe gebruik je het op productie en hoe onderhoud je het. Welke mensen gebruiken het en wat doe je aan inspectie/certificering.

----------


## subfreak

Als er ééntje weet hoe hij podia moet bouwen is het Harold wel..
Veel dingen meegemaakt, en moet zeggen waar harold zijn materialen en kennis om de hoek is gekomen staat er ook een solide podium.

Ik denk trouwens niet dat bijv. een Heineken music hall, een bogaards producties, opendag Ajax en noem ze maar op met een lokale amateur in zee gaan zoals jullie zeggen.
Harold en zijn bedrijven( prof. performance & stageware) zijn op dat gebied toch echt wel een gerenomeerd bedrijf.

laat ik het zo zeggen dat mensen die dure woorden uit hun mond laten komen, vaak hiermee hun domheid willen verbergen..

Harold ga zo door.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik geef Harold graag het voordeel van de twijfel, ik ken hem niet , voor zover ik weet, maar ik heb van zijn concurrenten (gerenommeerde klanten en leveranciers) ook wel vaker prutswerk gezien, uit de categorie jammer dat ik geen camera bij me had. 

Maar dat zal allemaal wel goedkomen in de toekomst, neem ik aan ...

Verder ben ik niet te oud om te leren, dus kom maar op met de BGV-c1 passages over podia, verhogingen , voor artiest en/of publiek...
Ik heb ooit een gratis podium geweigerd, wegens het feit dat het een jaar buiten had gelegen, en het ijzer dusdanig verroest was dat ik er geen vertrouwen in had. T schijnt later verkocht te zijn aan iemand anders, als tribune voor ca 50 man publiek, maar daar was ik niet bij.
Verder heb ik ook op de bouw wel eens wat steiger gebouwd, en ik ben altijd nogal gek op schoren. Die worden soms vergeten bij de grotere podia, met een fijne zijwindgevoeligheid als gevolg.

steekwoorden genoeg voor een discussie?

----------


## theoter

> citaat:_Geplaatst door harold reurink_
> 
> waaraan hoort een podium aan te voldoen.
> 
> rekenschap houddend met arbo regels 
> wanneer veiligheidsleuningen 
> welke puntbelasting
> welke vlakbelasting 
> welke bewijzen van aantooning 
> ...



Weet iemand ook waar ik de geldende regels omtrent bovenstaande kan vinden? Ik kan zo geen download van de/het/een BGV-c1 vinden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoezo? 
Heb je dan eigenlijk wel Internet op je PC?
Op Google in 0,0000000003 nanoseconden heb ik ongeveer 10.000 verwijzingen gevonden naar BGV-C1.
Ik neem er 1 met ook nog een mooi rijtje andere verwijzingen:
http://www.marvin-service.de/Vorschriften.htm

PS:
het is wel in het Duits. 
Want de Oosterburen hebben nou eenmaal veel eerder en veel meer gedaan aan veiligheidsregelgeving in/voor de Entertainment sector. 
Maar zoeken naar een woordenboek moet je maar eens zelf leren.

----------


## Charly

Hi,

Engelse Versie:

www.thedesignannual.com/db-images/ cms/tda_generic_page/stand_construction/BGV_C1_E.pdf

Groeten,

Karel Will

----------

